# 20% Off at A-MAZE-N Products!!!!



## tjohnson (Sep 17, 2013)

*20% Off Everything!!*

*No Minimum Order!!!*

*http://www.amazenproducts.com*

*Coupon Code = SMFSEPT2013*

*Offer Ends 9/30/13*

*Does not include shipping*


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you Todd for everything you do for us!

You are the BEST!

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 18, 2013)

Bump so this doesn't get lost!

Kat


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2013)

Somebody's been reading it, cuz I been filling orders for 2 days straight!

THX!

TJ


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 18, 2013)

gotta help out our Buddy!

Kat


----------



## old bones (Sep 18, 2013)

I just picked up another AMNPS for a friend as a retirement gift.   The poor guy smoked two dozen hard boiled eggs and gave me a few to try.   I didn’t say anything at the time but I did go over to his house two days later with my AMNPS and a few Q-Matz.  I smoked a dozen eggs for him (in a cardboard box)  Why anyone would try to do cold or most any smoking without an AMNPS is beyond me.     

Todd, Thanks for the fast shipping and the extras…


----------



## hagisan (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks again Todd.


----------



## jlthieman (Sep 24, 2013)

Went ahead and ordered a 5x8 pellet smoker for my MES 40. Also 2 lbs of pit masters choice and 2 lbs of bourbon barrel pellets. Seen so many positive posts about it i couldnt help it! Also went on with 2-day shipping so i can use it this weekend. Cant wait!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 30, 2013)

20% Off Everything on My Site

Sale Ends Tonight!

*http://www.amazenproducts.com*


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2013)

Awwww man.  Have to wait till next sale.


----------



## mountainhawg (Oct 2, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Awwww man. Have to wait till next sale.


Me too, I really wanted to get in on the next sale. I missed!!!!


----------



## pdogg6 (Oct 3, 2013)

NOES!!! Missed this by 3 days! :(.


----------



## thatcho (Oct 4, 2013)

PDOGG if you act quik it was extended until October 5th. Tomorrow. 20 percent. Just placed my order to try the promo code. It Worked. Type SEPT2013PROMO and get 20 Percent off.


----------



## smoking aj (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes!

The discount coupon is still working!

Thanks TJ!


----------



## pdogg6 (Oct 5, 2013)

Done and Done.  Thanks Thatcho!


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 5, 2013)

Evenin' Todd!

May you continue to receive orders at the pace of a roaring avalanche - with or without any discounts.

You ROCK!


----------



## lips (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice!  New to the forum and have been looking into getting this great product.  Ordered and created my used name to this forum at same time.


----------



## thatcho (Oct 6, 2013)

PDOGG no problem. Enjoy


----------

